# wet vent codes



## Luke Duke (May 23, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a rookie plumber, and have a foggy understanding of wet vent codes. There is a 3" waste stack that serves the 2nd floor that drops into the basement(into the ceiling trusses), then runs horizontally about 10' before dropping again into the basement floor. Can I simply tie a main floor tub drain into the 3" horizontal run and consider this wet vented, or properly vented? The tub is about 3' away from the horizontal 3" run.
Thanks,
LUKE


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow somewhere in your post I got lost...
Can you draw and post an isometric drawing so I can better understand your question...:thumbup:


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

Generally, depending on your code national or internatioal 3' is good in my state. We go by Bocha. Here we could tie in at 5'

If you are able to, I would tye the bath drain to a two inch drain pipe then into the 3" stack and run a two inch vent 48" high in the wall and tye this into the 3" stack above for vent. 

If your not able to the forget the second sentence.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds like you want to tie a tub into a stack off set. Ive never seen it done before like that. What about the rest of the bathroom? where are you picking those up from?

BC, never seen that before but that would turn the stack into a wet vent. 

Curious to what the boys in the zone are gonna say about this one..


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Luke Duke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a rookie plumber, and have a foggy understanding of wet vent codes. There is a 3" waste stack that serves the 2nd floor that drops into the basement(into the ceiling trusses), then runs horizontally about 10' before dropping again into the basement floor. Can I simply tie a main floor tub drain into the 3" horizontal run and consider this wet vented, or properly vented? The tub is about 3' away from the horizontal 3" run.
> Thanks,
> LUKE


I would say no. It would require a vent. I am assuming you have another bathroom runing through that line. Toilet etc.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

well you can turn it into a branch with a 3x2 wye and seperately vent it. Never seen a vent tie back into a stack which makes me say thats a no no. 

again if you have a tub, you have a bathroom so turn it into a bathroom group.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

The tub has a trap, the trap requires a vent. Wet venting must be pre approved. Got an iso?? Why isn't the tub tied in to the vent above? Is this an approved location for the bathroom? Uh-oh, too many ??? not enough answers...


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

yes and no. depends on your local code. where is the rest of the bath group tied into? 

as you say rookie. do some home work, find out your code, where every thing else drains to.


I tell every apprentice i train to get a illustrated code cometary for the code we are in. it makes things clear while you are doing it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Like I said way back when...
Got an ISO? :whistling2:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You could also ask the Journeyman you work under.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Like I said way back when...
> Got an ISO? :whistling2:


depending on how new he is to the trade ? then his question might be whats a iso??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ranman said:


> depending on how new he is to the trade ? then his question might be whats a iso??


Then he should be discussing it with his journeyman trainer...
Not us!:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ranman said:


> depending on how new he is to the trade ? then his question might be whats a iso??


 
then I can whip one up for him real quick if he needs one.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Wet Venting is not legal or code in the state of Kentucky.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Wet Venting is not legal or code in the state of Kentucky.


 
why?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> why?


 
Every drain must have a vent in KY and no exception. Plus, our code is derived from NPC and our director gauges all systems by maximum, not minimum design.

It's not a waste of pipe when you consider the piping is isolated to the problem of the fixture, not the battery of fixtures.


This (wet vent) design is why anyone can be a drain cleaner in ohio; there are so many wet vented systems in those older homes that if you don't hear gurgling you don't have a good house. ???

Kitchen sinks with 22' trap arms draining over a toilet? 

Vanities draining over a toilet bend or shared off the lead bend itself, no vent? 

Those jobs years ago kept me employed, especially combination waste/vent systems.

Vents 100% clogged.


I like being taught the most difficult plumbing system out there...makes all codes outside that equation secondary. Not so much a bad thing but I love being told by a plumbing inspector in OHIO that "I didn't have to do that" and I ask if it supercedes code, "Yes" and I carry on. *It feels good.*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Luke Duke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a rookie plumber, and have a foggy understanding of wet vent codes. There is a 3" waste stack that serves the 2nd floor that drops into the basement(into the ceiling trusses), then runs horizontally about 10' before dropping again into the basement floor. Can I simply tie a main floor tub drain into the 3" horizontal run and consider this wet vented, or properly vented? The tub is about 3' away from the horizontal 3" run.
> Thanks,
> LUKE


Absolutely not, according to IPC (don't know what code you are under). 

909.1 

Any combination of fixtures within two bathroom groups *located on the same floor level* is permitted to be vented by a horizontal wet vent. 

There is more to this requirement but that portion alone is enough to disqualify the application you wish to make.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, I must have missed your intro. If you don't mind, how about taking care of that.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

His cousin Bo will be along shortly to do it.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

Luke Duke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a rookie plumber, and have a foggy understanding of wet vent codes. There is a 3" waste stack that serves the 2nd floor that drops into the basement(into the ceiling trusses), then runs horizontally about 10' before dropping again into the basement floor. Can I simply tie a main floor tub drain into the 3" horizontal run and consider this wet vented, or properly vented? The tub is about 3' away from the horizontal 3" run.
> Thanks,
> LUKE


 NO you can't, you need to run a separate vent or (if your local code allows) an in-line vent.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

copperhead said:


> NO you can't, you need to run a separate vent or (if your local code allows) an in-line vent.


Actually he is from CA and under UPC wet venting is allowed under certain conditions.

The way he is wanting to know is not one of them


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

Yea you can wet vent out here as well but as Smellslike$teme stated: 

IPC 909.1 Any combination of fixtures within two bathroom groups *located on the same floor level* is permitted to be vented by a horizontal wet vent.


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

*If I under stand you right you have a waste stack that serves the 2nd floor bathroom. It then runs vertical to the basement cealing, then going horizonal 10' then back verticle to the basement floor. Correct? you want to tie in a tub drain that is on the main floor (1st floor) in to this 3"waste stack and use the waste stack for a wet vent. Correct?*
*The answer is NO you can not use a drain from one floor as a wet vent for another floor. you said waste stack is it a vent stack?*


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

If I understand the situation, your answer is NO. You can wet vent a single bathroom group. You are NOT allowed to wet vent from one floor to another.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cut in your tee on level one. Vent it up through the 2nd floor and tie it together in the attic. 

Such as in the corner of a closet.........


----------

